# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Điểu khiển quạt hút ??

## lethanhsang86

Em mới vào tòa nhà làm nên phải tự mài mò không hiểu con này cho lắm !! 
Thấy ghi chú trên cục này là cách chuyển quạt hút mái cho tầng hầm 
mà không hiểu thông số điện tử hiển thị để báo gì ?? 
Và cục này có chức năng là gì nhỉ ??? và hướng dẫn sử dụng  ???  Kế bên nó là tủ điện điều khiển quạt hút mái .có thể nó liên kết với nhau để điều khiển quạt hút
Em thật sự chân thành cám ơn các bạn nhiệt tình biết và hỗ trợ lính mới 
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Em mới vào tòa nhà làm nên phải tự mài mò không hiểu con này cho lắm !! 
> Thấy ghi chú trên cục này là cách chuyển quạt hút mái cho tầng hầm 
> mà không hiểu thông số điện tử hiển thị để báo gì ?? 
> Và cục này có chức năng là gì nhỉ ??? và hướng dẫn sử dụng  ???  Kế bên nó là tủ điện điều khiển quạt hút mái .có thể nó liên kết với nhau để điều khiển quạt hút
> Em thật sự chân thành cám ơn các bạn nhiệt tình biết và hỗ trợ lính mới


ko hiểu câu hỏi của bác lắm . đoán là bác hỏi cái inverter . Cái inverter này chức năng là dùng để điều khiển tốc độ của thiết bị (ở đây là quạt) bằng cách thay đổi tần số của dòng điện đi qua thiết bị .Quan hệ giữa tốc độ theo lý thuyết thì n=60f/p. Thường thì điện công nghiệp sẽ là 50hz hoặc 60hz . vậy khi qua inverter nó sẽ làm biến đổi giá trị này để thay đổi tốc độ vì p là số cặp cực ko thay đổi. Ở chế độ manual thì bác chỉnh tần số bằng tay . ứng với bao nhiều HZ thì tốc độ quạt thật sẽ là bấy nhiêu thì bác tra theo thiết kế của quạt (tỉ số truyền quạt) ,tốc độ động cơ theo công thức ...... 
  Hướng dẫn sử dụng mỗi loại inverter sẽ khác nhau một tí, bác tra sách manual đi kèm theo máy. các tham số set parameter của iverter cũng cần mật mã , ko chắc là bác có mã truy cập vì thường thợ thầy hay đổi đi để giữ bí kíp chống newbie chọc ngoáy.

em biết tí vậy thôi.

----------

lethanhsang86

----------


## lethanhsang86

Ý mình hỏi là bảng Led hiển thị 1887 là thông số gì ạ >>  :Confused: 
Vậy inverter này có chức năng điều khiển tốc độ quạt hút trên mái và có chức năng Auto chuyển 2 quạt I và II với nhau hả bạn ?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bác này làm biếng tra cứu tài liệu nhỉ ? 
  bác phải kiếm và đọc sơ đồ điện của nó để biết nó kết nối và điều khiển quạt thế nào . việc auto từ 1 sang 2 chắc ko do inverter quyết định đâu. bác xem sơ đồ điều khiển của nó từ plc hay gì .Nếu bác ko có sơ đồ điện thì tốt nhất ko làm trừ khi bác quá là pro rồi ..
còn đèn led của inverter hiển thị cái gì thì bác phải đọc manual để biết thông số của nó đang hiển thị . nhìn hình mờ tịt ko thể đoán là nó hiển thị tốc độ, xung encoder hay công suất .
http://dl.mitsubishielectric.com/dl/...600226enge.pdf

----------

lethanhsang86

----------


## lethanhsang86

OK bác...do không tìm ra tài liệu của nó ạ,cám on bác đã chia sẻ


Sẵn cho em làm phiền bác thêm 1 tí nha nếu bác biết thì chỉ dùm em 1 tí nha : bình sạc tự động cho accu AST 
Lúc đèn công tắc sáng là có nguồn vào nó hoạt động tự sạc ,vậy lúc đèn tắt là tự động ngắt hay accu bị hư vậy bác ?
em cám ơn bác nhiều lắm

----------


## Tuan Kieu

trời , bác lấy đồng hồ đo mà kiểm tra chứ ,sao lại hỏi em .

----------


## lethanhsang86

Ok thanks bác nhiều nha ^^ e đo rồi ..ổn

----------

